# WOZ or West Australia



## jagmanx (Nov 24, 2020)

With a motorhome swap, we had a 3 week tour from Perth 5  years ago.
I have been reviewing trips photos etc.
In particular i "Geocache" well not exactly but I do like to record locations. Today I noticed that I did not have a location for "Roy's Camp near Albany".
I do now.
Albany was the furthest east we went..more details ahead.
For now 
-35.029405, 117.741854








						35°01'45.9"S 117°44'30.7"E · Elleker WA 6330, Australia
					

Elleker WA 6330, Australia




					goo.gl
				




Almost a  wild camp. We had to drive into Albany for waste disposal.
A challenge to find both at the time and again today.
I know the location is accurate as we both rememger tha "workshop/garage opposite" The other photos were here https://goo.gl/maps/9cwkzWR31rAREp256


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice pictures of the birds.


----------



## witzend (Nov 24, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> In particular i "Geocache" well not exactly


Seeing this reminded me of a couple we met in France who where tracking Geocaches we went with them one afternoon and it was interesting to see the couple of finds they found and where others came from who had already found them and the treasures they'd left Kiwi key rings in one
Anyone here take part in it









						Geocaching - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Phantom (Nov 24, 2020)

Ten years ago we spent a lot of time on free camp sites around Albany. Cosy corner (20m west) has Elsan and water. East bay (30m east) is a special place, great fishing and scenery.


----------



## SimonM (Nov 24, 2020)

Geo-caching is very similar to what was (maybe still is) popular on Dartmoor, which is known as letterboxing.  I’ve never done it, but I once stumbled across a hidden Tupperware box under a large granite rock with a few oddments and a notebook within, and realised that it was a ‘letterbox’


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 25, 2020)

No 2 Sue's Bridge

Yes Retracing trips is Good !
I picked Roy's camp as the first as it was the most difficult to find again.. I usually record locations at the time using my maps and the import into "Google my Maps", together with other POI.
We particularly liked "Sue's. Bridge Camp"..








						Sues Bridge Camping Ground · Sues Rd, Schroeder WA 6285, Australia
					

★★★★☆ · Campsite




					goo.gl
				



As you see nice and rustic with a fire-pit and stream
..


----------



## Phantom (Nov 25, 2020)

Aussie is certainly a bit different and memories stick well. But there is barely much white man history there so really makes it quite clinical as others did nowt, some amazing animal wildlife though!


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 26, 2020)

A few wildlike photos


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 26, 2020)

And more


----------



## RV2MAX (Nov 26, 2020)

One of the downsides of WA  




Luckily didnt get as far as our property


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes,
We though we might go as far east as Esperance but it would have been too far.
Also lots of bush fires in late 2015....OR is that a dust storm  / whirlwind ?
As it was our distance travelled was good.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 27, 2020)

Ayr Sailean (Saileen) very nice campsite on a sheep farm
The nearer large green builing is the kitchen/diner. beyond the toilets/shower.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2020)

Margaret River








						RAC Margaret River Nature Park · Wooditjup National Park, Carters Rd, Margaret River WA 6285, Australia
					

★★★★★ · Holiday park




					goo.gl
				



A very good bush/eco camp
Some Aboriginal Heritage as well.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 29, 2020)

Today's offering is Collie. Overall maybe our nicest stopover !








						Collie Caravan Park • Stay. Experience. Share.
					

Pack the car, hitch the caravan, and head to the Collie River Valley for your next getaway. Affordable RV accommodation, sites and cabins.




					www.colliecaravanpark.com.au
				



A very nice site and town. W-fi a bit fussy as I needed to keep asking for more data (AV downloads)
Nice town with camping shop ..we bough our "dutch oven" here !
Again great facilities. We did a nice local tour as well.


----------

